# Urgent -yellow and white pages - telephone numbers



## bluechip (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, are there good online yellow and white page databases for phone numbers in Spain? 

Is it more effective to call a local operator? I need to get some urgent numbers in Madrid--and I just found out today is a holiday. What's the best way to do it? 

Thanks,


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Call 11811!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

PaginasBlancas.es

Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online


----------



## bluechip (Mar 21, 2011)

*how do I dial this from abroad?*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Call 11811!


Hi, do you know how I have to dial this if I am in France?

00 34 11811 ?

Thanks


----------

